# Comment restaurer Mac OS X après erreur de repartitionement?



## lensilvan (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour. 
Sur un PowerBook G4 12 1.5, en essayant d'installer Ubuntu, j'avais essayé de repartitioner la partition HFS+ contenant Mac OS 10.04 avec gparted. Cependant, suite à une fausse manoeuvre, le pire est survenu: le disque dur a apparemment été endommagé, alors que les partitions semblent intactes et n'ont pas changées.  Maintenant, lorsque le macintosh est allumé, il n'arrive pas a démarrer Mac OS X et lécran se fige... Cependant, il arrive encore a booter sur USB et CD. Heureusement, j'avais fait un backup des données avant de tenter le repartitionement.
Est il possible de restaurer Mac OS X et les données comme la session, et si oui, est il possible de le faire a partir du CD de Mac OS X?


----------



## lensilvan (21 Janvier 2012)

Personne ne sait?


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2012)

Soit tu cherches à récupérer les données et tu utilises des outils comme Disk Warrior pour tenter de récupérer les données, mais tu ne retrouveras jamais un système sûr.
Soit tu réinstalles et reprends les données à partir des sauvegardes.


----------

